# Easiest substrate method Controsoil and root tabs



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

A great alternative to all the advice out there is to buy some Controsoil and use DIY root tabs. Preferably Osmocote Plus or dynamite Plant food.

For a beginner wanting to do a low tech tank no other method is easier or as efficient. It makes the hobby easier and is very simple. 
Set it and forget it! A true plug and play setup.

Controsoil is the main manufacturer of most name brand Aquasoils. Like
Brightwell, Mr. Aqua, for example. So I have been told by Orlando from Green Leaf Aquariums. Marfied, the makers of Controsoil, just opened a new distribution center in California. And they just launched their Amazon account. the dirt is fresh from Japan and is essentially the same thing as ADA Aquasoil. 
Why choose Controsoil? Because you can get extra fine 1mm pellets in the color black, at no additional cost, for $45.00 (20lb bag, 10L) with free shipping. Way cheaper than buying ADA powder type.

And then of course a root tab of your choosing.
Never have to dose to the water column or dose any ferts.
Referring to low tech tanks. This method can be used with high techs, but of course some kind of water column dosing is preferred along with the substrate mix.

And that's it. I guess it takes the fun out of it if you want a project, but if you are wanting to concentrate more on design and plant growth you really cannot beat this combo.

I am running this method on a 10 gallon low tech with a Current Satellite Plus LED fixture and the tank is by far the healthiest and most robust low tech I have ever owned and once the plants fill in, along with the S. repens carpet, it will fool people into thinking that it must be a high tech tank. Soil supplies plenty of nutrients, but why not add some root tabs to jump start things. You can use Excel as well.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

Never heard of controsoil before, but was your experience with it similar to aquasoil? Meaning high ammonia spikes during cycling, good plant growing bed, etc.?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Does it leech ammonia?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Read that it doesn't, also much cleaner when using. On top of that you have option of 3 different size and I believe 2-3 colors.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

$45 and free shipping for 20# bag on Amazon, brown or black, 1mm. 3mm, or 5 mm


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Old thread 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=135236


----------

